# some pictures of my work



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

torn off pulpit...


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

finished


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bottom looks uneven ? Is that finished ? :-?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

cutting up a deck - to repalce a fuel system




























this was a wellcraft 240 - it didn't have access to the tank - the deck required cutting,and glassing back down...


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

old 13 whaler...


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Bottom looks uneven ? Is that finished ?  :-?


that's the reflection - that's what happens when gel coat is mixed with duratec gloss enhancer - it gives a deep shine,almost like paint...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Good work Kreepa. Are you in the Orlando area?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

some of the products i make:

hull vents










these are fiberglass -recessed


electronics boxes/helm pods





































mfg various other products,including custom spray rails...


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Good work Kreepa. Are you in the Orlando area?



thank you
i'm located in southern nj


----------



## Sean_Leatherbury (Jun 13, 2012)

Pissing matches aside, I like your advice. Also, you could make a killing repairing bathtubs.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Pissing matches aside, I like your advice.  Also, you could make a killing repairing bathtubs.



thank you...i do quite well repairing boats


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Kreepa, wurst has a good point believe it or not..
My father was a lifelong boat builder for a living. Several years after retiring (he got lucky and sold his shop in the late 90's), he got bored and wanted to work again, but not hard, just enough to keep his mind busy. Well somehow he got into repairing blisters in spas and hot tubs.. He made a friggin killing, and only worked a couple hours a day at his own pace (disabled vet). When i was younger he would take me to help him, we would gring a couple blisters, fill em, and re paint /match that marbelene color and make $800 a day. And be done.. It was friggin cake ;D


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Cut that is funny. My Fiberglass guy is a life long bath tub builder/repair that now does boat repair. Just the opposite of your dad.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Jim, thats good lol
Every day i get older, it seems that the saying "its all same in the end" grows true


----------



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hay... I need my toilet refinished. Is that gel coat? Either way,... It would probably be best if it was refinished in a dark color.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Kreepa, you ever thought about making drop in hatches. It wouldn't be a big money maker but There's always folk wanting to put new hatches in existing boats or hatches in home built boats.


----------

